

The $25 Tablet - sygeek
http://www.thinkdigit.com/Mobiles-PDAs/Ultra-low-cost-Sakshat-tablets-set-to-take_6986.html

======
tobylane
"software applications including Word, Excel, .. flash video." 1100 Rupees,
which is the consumer price, is $25. Windows phones with mobile Word start at
ten times that, with very little or no profit. This can't be true.

------
mooism2
The article says USD 35 --- where do you get your $25 figure from?

~~~
sygeek
The Government is reducing the price by 50% for students, Rs. 1100 which is
$24.5

